# How much do you make at your job?



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm curious as to how much ppl w sa make at their work. Do you think it is less than average people? 

Poll time! Post your age and salary, and education level too if you'd like.

Edit: Oh yeah, and current job position too.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Some college - 21 - not enough (under $9.00) looking for a second job though. Bills are catching up


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

26/ SSI Benefits/College Senior.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

21, $19p/hr, Degree-Accounting.
They don't pay me enough to do this **** job. Looking forward to finding something less stressful


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

34 years old, MA degree in linguistics, office assistant and making quite a good living for the county I live in. I make Euro1600 a month, which is roughly $16 an hour. 

Others at my work place even those who do the exact same job, earn much more than I do. They are all assertive & extravert & openly claim their families are poor etc. so they made their bosses pay them more. Truly unbelievable! I am quiet, non-assertive, shy, scared and I paid less. Life is so fair!!!


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm 23, earn AU$24p/h as a programmer (plus other random IT related shenanigans). No major qualifications - I failed my Diploma, but passed my Certificate 3 and 4 at TAFE (for non-Australians TAFE is like tech school or community college I think). It's a reasonable enough sum of money.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

27, $50,100 or ~$15/hr, MD. I also have a lot of school loans which I am trying to pay back as fast as possible.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Age:40
Degree: BA Human Services
Salary: $40,000 per year plus health, script, optical, and dental insurance.

Pays better then working at a private owned facility due to I am a state contracted employee. But that probably will change once Governor Snyder budget cuts go in effect Oct 1st.


----------



## KickingAndScreaming (May 17, 2011)

39--IT Analyst--40 per hr


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

alte said:


> 27, $50,100 or ~$15/hr, MD. I also have a lot of school loans which I am trying to pay back as fast as possible.


You're a physician? That's awesome. How's the SA doing with this job?


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

Engineer ~70K ~39.

This is on the low end because I don't b**** and moan about it... Most of my colleagues are around 90~100...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

$7.50 an hour. I'm a supervisor. :|


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

They pay me $11.55 an hour to serve you coffee.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

prepb4 said:


> You're a physician? That's awesome. How's the SA doing with this job?


Yes, I graduated medical school a few weeks ago. It is challenging anxiety wise and I thought of dropping out multiple times but it is an interesting, rewarding career and I can't see myself doing anything else so hopefully, it will work out in the end.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

$0.00... the beauty of unemployment.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

$25-$50 per day (too lazy to figure out the wage)

5 days a week

carpentry, and I paint rooms

10%-20% of the country is unemployed, and It's my first job ever, so IRDGAF what other people think or say


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I make $7.65/hr. I am an Office Assistant. :/


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

33 / BA in psychology / ~$26 per hour or about 54k a year.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

31 years old
B.S. in Business Administration
Unemployed

:cry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

30.9 yrs old.
B.S. (really) in Business Mgmnt
$17.50/hr, working 4 am -noon

I am, though, soon to be demoted to admin. assistant and work 8 am - 4 pm !!!!

I will have to interview for this demotion, for a legal reasons. Ah, Demotions!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Just turned 24
BA in Kinesiology
Unemployed atm :| ..but I stopped working about a week ago, was making $20.50 an hour, 9-5, for about 9 months as a filing clerk temp.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

17
8 bucks and hour as an Office receptionist.
Not done with high school yet.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

44
Front desk dr's office
$9.00 a hour


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not much.


----------



## kagiand (May 18, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> 21, $19p/hr, Degree-Accounting.
> They don't pay me enough to do this **** job. Looking forward to finding something less stressful


oh, i'm so sorry. i work as an admin at an accounting firm... it sucks. 
and yeah, you're totally underpaid. i make that per hour as an admin.

oops.... 29/ no college degree.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 13, 2011)

ImWeird said:


> They pay me $11.55 an hour to serve you coffee.


I'm obviously in the wrong line of work. I try to keep people alive and I get paid less then that :|

I'm a Certified Nursing Assistant, CNA for short. Paid $11.15 but often times get paid time and a half due to over time. I'm supposed to only be working 34.5 hours a week but often times work anywhere between 46 and 50. Benefits are pretty awesome too. An Outpatient procedure doesn't cost me a dime. Nor do certain surgeries.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

24 years old. Bachelor degree in accounting. i'm making 17.95$ per hour, roughly 35k a year.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

26
£17000
Uni dropout
Insurance Claims


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't work but I do get the unemployment money, so I earn around $1800 a year, yeah my country is that poor


----------



## Art1 (Jun 15, 2011)

19
100$ - 1000$ Per Day
Day Trader Prop trading Firm 
Trading stocks, options and futures since I was 15.
I quit high school senior year so I could day trade I did get my diploma though because I only needed 2 credits 
Hours vary depending on how important the specific day anywhere from 2 hours - 10 hours sometimes longer


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I work for a chip and pretzel company and deliver product to grocery chains. The thing is I work off commision, so if sales are poor I make very little. The first 4 months of the year are horrible. Sales are slow, but also our company is cheap and holds off on good sales until the summer. So that makes it worse and I make very little. The last 8 months are good and I make some change. Unfortunately, at the end of the year I only make 25k... about 12 dollars an hour. I like the job though. work early mornings and only work about 30-35 hours a week.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

49
Tech writer
BS in technical communications
$90.1k/year


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

38
Dropped out of college (completed about 2 years)
approx $60K
(keep in mind that in an expensive city where over half of that goes to mediocre housing, it's really not that much.)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I make $17 an hour as an unfriendly cashier. I can't complain.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

What is the minimum wage in America,or does it vary from state to state? I'm surprised how low a wage some people here have mentioned getting. The minimum wage here is $13/hr which is like US$10.50. I get slightly above that. In Australia the minimum is like $20.30(US$16.20ish)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

fonz said:


> What is the minimum wage in America,or does it vary from state to state? I'm surprised how low a wage some people here have mentioned getting. The minimum wage here is $13/hr which is like US$10.50. I get slightly above that. In Australia the minimum is like $20.30(US$16.20ish)


It usually goes by state, but even then the highest minimum wage in america is like $8.50... yeah america is pretty ****ty lol. Most states are $7.25 or $7.50.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can't really compare country to country due to varying living costs etc but 55k for me with bach of mech engineering. Little on the low side but I don't mind, motor racing won't pay highly anyway.


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

30
Some college
£7.50 or $12 per hour as a carpenter


----------



## thequietmanuk (Feb 20, 2011)

fonz said:


> What is the minimum wage in America,or does it vary from state to state? I'm surprised how low a wage some people here have mentioned getting. The minimum wage here is $13/hr which is like US$10.50. I get slightly above that. In Australia the minimum is like $20.30(US$16.20ish)


If you think thats bad in the UK the min wage works out at around $9.40 and the cost of living is sky high, $11.50 for 20 cigarettes anyone? or 149.9 per litre of petrol or 32.9931 per gallon, the government like to rape our bank accounts


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

$10/hr but I get to drive new cars and my bills are only $750/month total so I put ~$500 in savings each month.

Next year I plan on taking classes to develop apps for mobile phones which pays $20-40/hr.


----------



## unknown55 (Jun 29, 2011)

$15/hour. 18, work for construction holding a "Slow/Stop sign". Boring job, but good hours, get an arm tan, and I can just stand and talk on a walkie talkie all day. Other job is $11/hour, folding and ironing clothes at a laundromat.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

off topic:

Is it not rude in the US to ask someone's income?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

12000 USD a year, when I'm not depressed and working at full capacity.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SpicyTuna said:


> off topic:
> 
> Is it not rude in the US to ask someone's income?


I think it is. It's supposedly rude in Canada. Yet I've been asked so many times, mostly by co-workers (which is _definitely_ rude; I tend to switch the subject when it arises among co-workers, because knowing what co-workers make is a great way to foster resentment).

Also: right now I am an intern, so I am making nothing!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In some companies in the US one cannot discuss one's salary with others in the company.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> In some companies in the US one cannot discuss one's salary with others in the company.


Which is when one has to think...why. I bet management have a lot to hide!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Some salaries are negotiated individually and management wants to get the best price for your labor. They don't want people to know that 2 people are making different amounts for doing the same job. In the case of a lay off, who do you think gets laid off first?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^
I'm thinking that the only reasons two people should be making a different amount of money for doing the same job is if a) one if them is more productive, or b) one of them has been with the company longer than the other. I'm assuming in a lay off, the worker who joins the company the last would be the first to go? Correct me if I'm wrong, lol.

As for the salary-rudeness thing. It seems like something everyone knows they should not ask, but go ahead and ask anyway. When I got my first job, everyone who heard about it asked me how much were they paying me. 

Someone said, "I know this is a rude thing to ask, but I know that this is a low-paying job and that's why I'm asking. If you had a better job, I wouldn't be asking you about the pay." Huh? lol. 

When somebody else asked me the question (for a different job) and heard my reply, she said "Wow, on what basis is that." Geez, thanks for letting me know you don't think I'm worth it :|


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Right now I just have a summer job in concessions at the zoo.
I make $7.25/hr (minimum wage). I have friends who work at like Hy-Vee or Walmart or wherever and make $8 or more. The zoo is just not the best paying place, but it was really easy to be hired. I've been working there for 3 summers now.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

$11/hr plus commission. I work full time and it's still not enough for me to be able to afford my own apartment.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

$ - classified.

FT - office Admin.

PT - library clerk


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

I make about 1500 monthly as a waitress.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm 22 and currently going to college. I earn $11 an hour working at a FedEx Office.
It's definitely not enough (especially considering MA taxes), but it does pay the necessities.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

More than $10K/year. Less than $1M/year.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I make about $36-40K including benefits, 401k and etc. I would say I would like to see 40-50K range, but that's tough. I try to budget and generate income/investments on the side.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

I get about 60K US$ a year. About 30$/hr

I work as a webmaster


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

Checkout-bro. Going AU$10.20/hr at the moment, but hopefully I'll be getting a raise soon.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

Got a new job!
17
12.00/hr as a Customer Service Rep. at a law firm
Still in high school


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

SpicyTuna:1059110662 said:


> off topic:
> 
> Is it not rude in the US to ask someone's income?


Yes! I would never dream of asking nor would i tell. Lol


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Creeps McKinster said:


> Got a new job!
> 17
> 12.00/hr as a Customer Service Rep. at a law firm
> Still in high school


Congrats - great pay rate for your age


----------

